# Where is everyone?



## eric

Hi all, where is everyone? This forum has slowed down considerably.


----------



## 23392

Hi Eric,darned if i know, since i just signed back on!  Nice to see you are still here, and of course Marilyn.I don't know that i'll be able to be on much, but thought i would say hey!I did very well on the tapes the first time; am almost finished repeating them, after getting into some undercooked chicken--yech!--and having things not return to normal easily.Any good new articles i should go read or anything? I haven't been on since last May...Thanks!--AO


----------



## eric

Hi Angry, hope you get through the food poisoning soon. It might help to take some probiotics.Sometimes though its just getting through it.Here is some new info on IBS though.FYIAt IFFGD's 7th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders in April 2007, we had the opportunity to talk to some of the international experts in functional GI disorders. Our discussions covered some of the most recent developments in this field. Click the topic titles below to go to the video interviews!http://www.aboutibs.org/site/learning-center/video-corner/ Check in when you can and let us know how your doing.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

hi I am here


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

I am still here reading past posts almost daily.all by myself


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

hi


----------



## shadesofgrey49

aw hi! don't be lonely.


----------



## Kev IBS-Life

Hi all....


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

Hi Kev and Shadesnice to hear from you


----------



## Rick_from_IBS-Life

I'm still here too! I tend to do more lurking than posting at the moment!Rick


----------



## baz22p

Hi, everybody. I may be a relative 'newbie' but I'm loving being active on this site! The more the merrier.


----------

